# important people



## calekewbs (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey, my friend is starting to really become a serious speedcuber. I thought that showing him all the important people for speedsolving would be cool. But I was thinking that I don't even know all of them.

I really only know

Dan Cohen
Erik Akkersdijk (I have no idea how to spell his last name)
Stephan Pochmann
Yu Nakijima
Tony Fisher

I was wondering about who are some of the people that made things like cct, cubetimer, stuff like that.

Just anyone who is popular in the Speedsolving comunity.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Faz (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice job with Erik's spelling 100% right

Lucas Garron
Chris Hardwick
Michael Gottlieb
Jeremy Fleischman
Syuhei Omura
Yumu Tabuchi

Plenty more.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 22, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Nice job with Erik's spelling 100% right





calekewbs said:


> Erik Akkersdijk (I have no idea how to spell his last name)
> Stephan Pochman


Stefan Pochmann*  That's a dangerous mistake.

other than that, you can add Herbert Kociemba.
And the founders of the popular methods 
Jessica Fridrich (although there had been a lot of discussions about if she was the real founder)
Lars Petrus
Gilles Roux


----------



## Forte (Nov 22, 2009)

Kazuhito Iimura
Jianwei Zhu
Piotr Michal Padlewski


----------



## Faz (Nov 22, 2009)

Haixu Zhang
Frotay shinkoo
Rowe


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 22, 2009)

lol I have no idea who most of those people are. 

And that's really surprising that I spelled Akkersdijk right.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 22, 2009)

Dan Knights
Tyson Mao, Ron van Bruchem, Masayuki Akimoto
Jess Bonde
Dave Campbell
Matt Walter
Frank Morris
Ryan Patricio
Dzoan family
Dror Vomberg
Lars Vandenberg
Yu Jeong Min
Bob Burton

must sleep. I will go on and on and on tomorrow.

Edit: did you want people who are currently active and important? If so, some of these people are no longer active.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 22, 2009)

*TON DENNENBROEK !, no one els.
*
He organised ( papers work, carried all timers , stackmats, carried a printer, lap top, calling all judges and he even not time to get lunch and he never got time to touch his cube at competitions).

I think it's enough.


And all competitors , don't forget that, no competition without competitor, so WE are important too


----------



## qqwref (Nov 22, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> I was wondering about who are some of the people that made things like cct, cubetimer, stuff like that.



Jeremy Fleischman made CCT and his simulators. Don't know who made Cubetimer. I made qqtimer.


----------



## Stini (Nov 22, 2009)

Shotaro Makisumi
Ville Seppänen
Anssi Vanhala


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 22, 2009)

Dare I say it...

Matyas Kuti.

Aside from his cheating.
During his time, he held many WRs.
You cant cheat on 4x4 and 5x5 and all of his other achievments.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 22, 2009)

Herbert Kociemba : Cube Explorer

Tim Habermaas
Yu Jeong-Min
Matyas Kuti  (EDIT: You beat me to it )


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 22, 2009)

@davidwoner anyone who is/was important to cubing/cubing history. And possibly why they are important. It'd be kinda wierd to tell a who without a what. lol.


----------



## Weston (Nov 22, 2009)

Why has nobody mentioned Rama Temmink yet?
Hes one of my favorite cubers
Also Brian Loftus

If you haven't noticed, I like OH.


Also Alex Yu.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Nov 22, 2009)

you cant forget:

Goku
Edward Cullen
Harry Potter
Mudkip
Brenden Hemsley
Count Chocula
Professor Oak
Zoidberg
Spiderman
That really hot teen chick from Dawson's Creek

oh,
and Michal Halczuk!

VVV


----------



## Faz (Nov 22, 2009)

Breandan Vallance
Tomasz Zolnowski


----------



## Forte (Nov 22, 2009)

SYEUHAL OMURA


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 22, 2009)

Gurplex2 said:


> you cant forget:
> 
> Goku
> Edward Cullen
> ...



lol wow. I can't tell if this is epicly amazing or fail... hmmm...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't say that Rama is important, but if you wanna be a cuber:

with a Style,
with a Fun,
with a Free give heart
with a lazy a..

, you can say that


----------



## adimare (Nov 22, 2009)

Dan Brown
Will Smith


----------



## irontwig (Nov 22, 2009)

Katsuyuki Konishi, Marc Waterman, Minh Thai, Guus Razoux Scultz


----------



## Bryan (Nov 22, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> I thought that showing him all the important people for speedsolving would be cool
> ...
> Tony Fisher



? Tony's not really involved in the speedsolving community.


----------



## blah (Nov 22, 2009)

irontwig said:


> Katsuyuki Konishi, Marc Waterman, Minh Thai, Guus Razoux Scultz


The Land Before Time.


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 22, 2009)

Bryan said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that showing him all the important people for speedsolving would be cool
> ...



He makes a lot of cool puzzles. I figured I'd put him in there.


----------



## tim (Nov 22, 2009)

Maria Oey (she saved my day on Saturday by offering a hot noodle soup)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 22, 2009)

tim said:


> Maria Oey (she saved my day on Saturday by offering a hot noodle soup)




NOOOOOOOOO........!!!!

You ate Pop Mie???







It's the secret of my Multi BLD.
And now you ate it too?


----------



## ianini (Nov 22, 2009)

Yu Nakajima
I love how he cubes.


----------



## Rama (Nov 22, 2009)

Gilles van den Peereboom, he told me to just turn fast at OH.
Takumi Yoshida, he invented the pinky-for-R'-fingertrick.

Maria Oey, my #1 fan, she supported me in every competition.
While everyone had a loudmouth against my mom that they where going to beat me in OH she always responded with: ''Sure go ahead.''.

@ Mas Chuck: Almost correct, we ate Rasa Beef.


----------



## tim (Nov 22, 2009)

Chuck said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Maria Oey (she saved my day on Saturday by offering a hot noodle soup)
> ...



Indeed i did!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 22, 2009)

PATRICK DANGEROUS JAMESON
PAT RICKJAMES SON
PATRICIA JAMESON LI


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 22, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> PATRICIA JAMESON LI



Fixed.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 22, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> TON DENNENBROEK !, *no one els.*


No one but Ton is important? That's quite an insolent statement.


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 22, 2009)

Zomg!11one we ttly need Jameson O connor on here! he is ttly one of teh best cuberz evar!
Ahh Poor Eagle, how we love you so.
/sarcasam


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 23, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > TON DENNENBROEK !, *no one els.*
> ...



*That is your opinion *


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Crazycubemom said:
> ...



Isnt this entire thread based on opinions?


----------



## Kian (Nov 23, 2009)

Yish.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 30, 2009)

Remember these people?


David Wesley, still playing Ultimate?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1026118582/

Jess Bonde, playing in a band it looks like! This is just a video of him practicing, but he plays in Garage Rockers in Denmark. Also played in a band Elley too.
http://www.youtube.com/user/yeahdefector

Trying to find more...

Chris


----------



## VirKill (Nov 30, 2009)

TON & RON

(No need their last name, you should know who are they...)


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 30, 2009)

Dan Harris
Dan Knights
Dan Cohen
Dan Brown


----------



## Kian (Nov 30, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> Dan Harris
> Dan Knights
> Dan Cohen
> Dan Brown



Dan Aykroyd 
Dan Quayle 
Dan Rather 

amirite?


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 30, 2009)

Kian said:


> rubiknewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Harris
> ...



Dan Dzoan?


----------

